# Squash is good



## Shalon (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not a big poster but I love to read. 
This is our cherry head redfoot..her name is Tortoise. We can't agree on a name so she's stuck with Tortoise right now. If anyone has a suggestion let me know.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2009)

Tortoise is very pretty! I love that she's got some marbling on her carapace.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Oct 15, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love the marbling!! How old is she? And what do you keep her in? I have a Cherry Head too and mine is just starting to get that marbling so that's why I' wondering how old yours is, and if mine will get more.


----------



## Shalon (Oct 15, 2009)

I am not sure how old she is. I got her off of Craigslist. The guy giving her away wasn't sure. She is about 7 & 1/2 inches. 
We are in the process of finishing her 8' x 3' tortoise table so right she's still in her tiny 70 gallon aquarium that she came in. I'm hoping we can get it done enough this weekend that we can at least get her in it.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish someone would give me a tortoise! Good looking girl!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 16, 2009)

very pretty! and love the squash all over her face! what is her personality like? Is she fiesty, laid back and mellow, funny? Take her personality into consideration when looking at names. What comes to mind when you look at her? Sherry my cherry! would be cute. 
Good luck finding a name!


----------



## Isa (Oct 16, 2009)

Very cute pictures


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good looking tort!

And don't forget- squash is a fruit as far as they are concerned! Chock fulla good stuff when part of a varied diet.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 16, 2009)

I assume pumpkin is also considered a fruit? 

This time of year when pumpkins are plenty, how much is too much for a Hermanns?


----------



## f burkart (Oct 16, 2009)

ccute tortoise


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 16, 2009)

Lourdes the Tortoise? Mable, the marbled Cherry? Whatever you call her, she is one gorgeous tortoise! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dreadyA (Oct 16, 2009)

The messier they get the better it tastes!
Good things come from Craigslist! Why couldn't he keep her?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 16, 2009)

Pretty! Looks like she enjoyed the meal too.


----------



## Shalon (Oct 16, 2009)

He was being evicted and moving in with friends and said he couldn't take her. 
She is just as sweet as can be.


----------

